

This is Your Idea of a Good Retail Experience? - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2011/12/7/this-is-your-idea-of-a-good-retail-experience.html

======
michaelcampbell
I'm baffled by the idea that someone actually thinks they go into a store with
razor-thin margins and get the same experience they get from one known for
incredibly high ones.

~~~
herval
Althouh the same rant COULD apply to other brands with high margins but sub-
par retail experience...

~~~
michaelcampbell
You're right, of course. I don't know of any such stores (Bang & Olufsen,
maybe?), but yeah.

And honestly, I don't know the margin at Apple stores either, but I'm assuming
they're higher than the big box stores.

------
ww520
Didn't Best Buy fire their senior people to save money couple years ago?

------
namank
So why does Android have the largest market share?

[http://static5.businessinsider.com/image/4ec273e4ecad0416520...](http://static5.businessinsider.com/image/4ec273e4ecad04165200000b/gartner-
smartphone-market-share-q3.jpg)

This would suggest retail doesn't make two shits of a difference if your
product doesn't cost over ~$150. Wouldn't it?

------
thesis
There are lots of other products in Best Buy you can't try as well. I think
the authors beef should be with Best Buy, not the OS which resides on the
phone.

Edit: I guess he is talking about Best Buy... I just don't see how Best Buy
can have everything they sell as a product demo. I don't frequent Apple
stores, but I'm guessing I can count on 2 hands the amount of hardware
products they sell in the stores.

~~~
alexknight
My problem is not with Android. I was merely using Android phones as an
example of how bad Best Buy was showcasing their smartphone lineup. If they
had done the same with iPhone demo units, I would have lambasted them just the
same.

